# 100 gallon tank setup severum tank mates



## luciano (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi im new here and need suggestions for my 100g tank .

I got a 100 gallon tank which is with one large male johanni mbuna which will go in a 30 gallon by itself once I figure out what kind of fish I wanted to get . 

I would like one severum and a supporting cast of fish. my ph is 8.4 out of tap all the time but i seen severums in the tanks at the stores in the high ph . 

I dont want anything more aggressive than the severum. 

I was hoping for like a severum , a dojo loach , maybe some blue acaras and , and large tetras,or barbs that wont get eating. any help would be appreciate with the amount of each fish i should have, or just a list of possibilities, like tank 1 tank 2 tank 3 etc to help me figure which combination would be best thanks for any help 



I have a emperor 400, aqua clear 500 , and fluval 404 as my filtration so i think im doing good in filtrations


----------



## luciano (Oct 8, 2009)

btw the dojo is really not that important , just was curious so suggestions without it would be helpful too but definitely one severum . im not interested in breeding or trouble with aggression cause of breeding

i would like to keep my tank the americas biotype if possible


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I kept Boesemani Rainbows with my Severum with no problems. They're big and fast enough not to get eaten. And they add great color to the tank once they mature.

And welcome to FishForum!

Oops. Just saw your edit that you want to keep to a South American biotope. I did also have Black Skirts and Cories with no issues.


----------



## luciano (Oct 8, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> I kept Boesemani Rainbows with my Severum with no problems. They're big and fast enough not to get eaten. And they add great color to the tank once they mature.
> 
> And welcome to FishForum!
> 
> Oops. Just saw your edit that you want to keep to a South American biotope. I did also have Black Skirts and Cories with no issues.



cories cats are kinda small, wouldnt the severum try to eat that


----------



## luciano (Oct 8, 2009)

i want a gold severum and then a couple medium size fish and a school of something that wont get eating, 

any suggestions, i guess everyone still sleep


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Have you researched the water parameters for Severums? Often times fish that are kept in water that falls outside their natural habitats will become more prone to disease and or have shortned lifespans. While it is true that some fish will acclimate to differing pH ,hardness,or acidity, they don't always adapt to the difference in the long term.
The acara would come closer to acclimating to the ph value you posted along with perhaps the firemouth.
I suspect you will do as many do, and try the severum anyway ,but I felt that in the interest of others who may be reading, I should mention the above. I have kept the green, gold,and red shouldered severums and don't feel that they would fair well in the water you have which is much more suted for African cichlids.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Ooohh...I didn't see the 8.4 Ph. That is pretty high and better suited to Africans or maybe even Central American cichlids. My severum never bothered the cories. But at your high Ph I don't think the cories would do very well.


----------



## luciano (Oct 8, 2009)

I have had cories and they have done fine, our ph is high but the water is 50 ( soft) for some reason . 

Im not worried about the ph , alot of fish are bred in these waters and water companys actually raise the ph in some places and fish breeders are using this same water . A stable ph is alot better than a fluctuatiing low ph .


----------



## luciano (Oct 8, 2009)

i see this is not the forum for me, 1


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

luciano said:


> i see this is not the forum for me, 1


Who said anything about fluctuating low pH ? Your water is best suited for African cichlids,Gold fish,or livebearers such as mollies.
Plenty of misinformation out there,feel free to rely on it.


----------



## luciano (Oct 8, 2009)

blah blah blah , been doing this for over 20 years .


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

luciano said:


> blah blah blah , been doing this for over 20 years .


 
That's surprising.:roll:


----------



## Pacuman (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey there 1077 . I'm new here at this forum and I have to agree with you that the best medicine for our friends the FISH is Clean water. I'll be posting back soon cause I am going to set up a 75 gallon for Severums if I can get the parameters correct.


----------

